# Kumquats Anyone? Mead vs. Wine!



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2006)

OK, I was given a bag of Kumquats. Weight is about 4.5 pounds (2.0454545454545454545454545454545 kg. for everyone but us in the US) I have decided I want to either make a variation of the Joe M. Mead using the kumquats or make a Kumquat wine. 


Now my dilemma. I have never really made a scratch type wine besides a gallon of the Joe M Mead. I have scoured the Internet and not really found a "proven" Kumquat Wine recipe. I did find one on Jack Keller's site but it says upfront it is untried so have fun. 




> <CENTER>
> <H3>KUMQUATS</H3></CENTER>
> 
> 
> ...





So for all of you "experienced" non-kit vintners, what do you think? I am leaning toward the mead because I have done that before but I am not a real big fan of supra sweet alcohols. I would like to try a wine but would prefer a proven recipe but hey, I can get these any time I want when in season so if it isn't good, I can always try again. 


So I have a few newbie questions to ask the experts. First in regards to the Mead recipe, if I want to make a 3 gallon batch or a 5 gallon batch, do I triple or"quintuple" all the ingredients? I have seen other recipes where one will increase all the ingredients per capita but not the yeast. 


Next question for the mead. It says to use the Bread Yeast which I have before and it taste great. Even compared to a commercial Mead with no noticeable difference. Would a different Yeast present a more dry Mead? I don't want bone dry but I don't want to kill diabetics either.


Now lets talk wine. I posted the recipe above and need some clarification. Is this a 1 gallon recipe? If not, how much is it. if it IS a gallon recipe what does a guy need to do to make it 3 gallon? Just triple everything? 


Teach me oh great ones, and lead me to the promised land of fruit wines and other delicious nectars!


Smurfe


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2006)

Smurf: I have never made anything with Kumquats but I have eaten them and think they would make a wonderful wine or mead, However, either I beleive is going to take a long time to age (at least 1 year or more). The above recipe ooks good for wine, if I were making wine though, I may add a bit more fruit, and substitute white raisins for the banana. That would just be a personal choice for ease of making and clearing the wine. Keep us posted to what you decide. And as you know...... We like them there pictures!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 21, 2006)

smurfe said:


> OK, I was given a bag of Kumquats. Weight is about 4.5 pounds (2.0454545454545454545454545454545 kg. for everyone but us in the US) I have decided I want to either make a variation of the Joe M. Mead using the kumquats or make a Kumquat wine.
> 
> 
> Now my dilemma. I have never really made a scratch type wine besides a gallon of the Joe M Mead. I have scoured the Internet and not really found a "proven" Kumquat Wine recipe. I did find one on Jack Keller's site but it says upfront it is untried so have fun.
> ...







First to the wine, because I am not really that familiar with mead.
<UL>
<LI>It is a one-gallon recipe. I would say, the sugar is a bit high in that one, but that's just my opinion. Usually 2 # per gallon is gold (for me). </LI>
<LI>Yes, you triple everything except the yeast.</LI>
<LI>Use 71B-1122 yeast. Very tolerant.</LI>[/list]


Some modifications that you might want to try:
<UL>
<LI>Instead of bananas, try 1 can Welch's White concentrate per gallon.</LI>
<LI>If using concentrate, then adjust the sugar accordingly. I would set a target SG of 1.090 or thereabouts. (This would give you 13.58% abv) You can always top up with water to lower the SG.</LI>
<LI>Make a yeast starter! It sounds like this could be a very acidic must, so I would definitely *ease* the must into the starter. I will post a "how-to" (no pics, though) in a bit for you. But definitely worth doing on this one, because of the acidity.</LI>
<LI>Make 1 gallon of wine, 1 gallon of Joe M's mead. You have enough kumquats to do so. Make the Joe M's mead just replacing the oranges with the kumquats, for the easiest way to do it.</LI>[/list]


Good luck! Keep us posted, and take some pics. Will post the "yeast starter" how to in a few minutes.





M.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, in a local poll here I have been requested to make the Mead. I originally had the idea that Martina threw up there about making a gallon of both. I have enough requests for the end product that I was going to do a 3 gallon batch. Now, it appears I have a demand for a 5 gallon batch so it looks like that is how I am going for now. 


I have to ask my Father-in-Law if he is still getting the Kumquats on his tree. If he is, I am going to get more and start a batch of the wine. I guess since I don't have the ingredients here yet for the wine, I will go with the Mead and place another order for supplies I need. I need to get a general stock of wine making essentials to have on hand when the opportunity arises to make a wine. I have some various sized carboys now and have collected a few gallon jugs so I am just about there on my schedule.


And of course, I believe there is going to be a pictorial with this project as well. If I have batteries for the Digi-cam there will be!


Smurfe


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't know Steve - Jack calls for 7 qts. water, which sounds like he had a 
two gallon batch in mind, and makes more sense with the sugar amount. But 
Martina's advice should be heeded. Just increase the amount of all 
ingredients by how much you want to end up with and use one packet of 
yeast.

As for the acidity of the must, perhaps kumquats are like many other fruits 
and become more sweet and less acidic as they ripen more and more, i.e., 
avoid green ones



Good luck. It will be fun to follow.


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 1, 2006)

Smurfe....


Here's a question back to you.
Where do you reside? Near Gonzalez? I'm curious because I'm in Prairieville and have access to a kumquat tree on my farm in Napoleonville that is about to kill itself under the weight of the fruit.


I'll be starting a 6 gallon batch in about 3 weeks when I get back home.


Let us know how yours goes.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 1, 2006)

usafcajun said:


> Smurfe....
> 
> 
> Here's a question back to you.
> ...




Actually my address is Prairieville to. I live in Galvez on a side street off of Hwy 44 between Hwy 42 and Parker Rd. For some reason no one knows where Prairieville is but they know Gonzales. And we are getting ready to move into Gonzales. Has a spot on Bayou Narcisse Rd.


Cool, I have a neighbor on here!!!! We gonna have to compare notes and wines. What do you make? I know what you mean about the Kumquats. These came off my Father-in-Laws tree. Have to see if he has anymore. 


Smurfe


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 1, 2006)

Right now I've got my 2nd and 3rd batchs clearing right now. One is 3.5 gals of blackberry and the other is 3.5 gals of elderberry. My first batch was 5 gallons of white grape concentrate. Came out pretty nice.


I have a friend going rack my wine for me in a day or two to some 3 gal carboys. They're in 5 and 6.5 gal carboys now. I'll be starting probably 3 batches when I get home, kumquat, cab sauv, something else yet to be determined.


----------

